# Raising the banner, Ork Style



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

x


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is ace, can't wait to see it finished :victory::victory:

Ar you going to make it a flag on top or some kind of banner/totem?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal 

Aye, aiming for a huge totemr of some sort, I've got a few spare parts from my stompa, and more spare marine parts than you can poke a stick at, so I'm aiming for some sort of Waaaaagh! totem with various bits dangling off!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This looks excellent so far. Pictures a little blurry but what I see is great work. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sadly taken on my phone, should be able to get some better ones on my camera tonight. Still need to find the charger for my new one... bah!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha very cool concept! really looking forward to seeing this painted up!

Chaosftw


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is anything going to be affixed to the end of the beam they're erecting? Some massive sign with "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!" on it, perhaps? Please update us with the painting and whatnot, because it's starting out looking like a great project!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Grins! Love the concept and it is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay ladies and gents, is this far too big? 










Not a problem if so, I have a heap of plasticard stuff I can use to make something more feasible! Didn't think it was this big when I was planning! lol

Cheers for the comments 

Anything you'd like to see on the totem? So far I've had a crucified marine suggested and the usual helmets and body parts!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, is this far too big?


You're an Ork player. There's no such thing as "too big".


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Anarkitty said:


> You're an Ork player. There's no such thing as "too big".


I love you.:goodpost:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, is this far too big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be perfect. Anything bigger and you'll need more boyz.

Anyways, can't wait to see this painted!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Initial gluing and testing of big stompa bit and the adding of some colour:









Below with colour added to the skin so they show up a bit better, and, I can see where the mould lines are showing to be touched up prior to the weekends work I'll do on it. Main ones for me are on the arms, across the shoulders and a few tiny ones on the heads. Also tidying/hiding greenstuff.

















































Anything you'd like to see added holler and let me know, at the moment it's pretty much a marine and various body parts.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks great. I can't imagine anything smaller taking 5 Orks to lift up!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great stuff, and really inspired  haha, I wanna see that on a table somewhere soon 

Rev


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, so after looking at the pictures today in work I decided that the skin on the orks looked dogshit, so I've spent the past two hours redoing and blending the skin of one of the orks, so, this is a comparison between what it used to look like next to how it does now:









And one of just him on his lonesome:









Lighting is a bit crap so I'll take one in the morning in real outside light (through the window, as a nerd I try to remain indoors until the sun has gone down).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a brilliant green.

Orks have been eating too many E-numbers.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

The skin on the redo looks much better. Really looking forward to seeing this project att finished and painted


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, the mrs is watching the Royal wedding, so it gives me more time to paint! woop! SHould be a few more pics by the end of the morning


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The new skin is much better, the old skin would have been my main complaint. What might look good, is if you have a crucified marine attached to the totem. You could have chain coming out of the eyes holding his arms. That would look badass.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Good plan that man! I'm picking up a few marines from a painting thing I'm going to on sunday so one of them will be getting crucified. Any particular chapter?

At the moment my ork army has Imperial Guard, blood angels, ultramarine and dark angels parts/bodies to bait the people I play against. I've got a heap of space wolf parts from my latest crack obsession, so who to choose... you decide...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Ultramines. It HAS to be an ultramarine. If you dont, I'll cry. Have you ever seen a Necron cry? You don't want to, I assure you.

Its pitiful.

Also crucify him sort of crooked. Orks arent known for exactness. With the limbs at wierd angles, and a big hole blown in his chest. Also, if you can get a gretchin with his fist in the air "riding" the dead marine into the air, that would be spectacular.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Ultramines. It HAS to be an ultramarine. If you dont, I'll cry. Have you ever seen a Necron cry? You don't want to, I assure you.
> 
> Its pitiful.
> 
> Also crucify him sort of crooked. Orks arent known for exactness. With the limbs at wierd angles, and a big hole blown in his chest. Also, if you can get a gretchin with his fist in the air "riding" the dead marine into the air, that would be spectacular.


This is a great idea!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sold! I'll start on the marine after sunday, but I'll go with that, it's a top idea, rep for the two ideas gents 

Would a terminator do it? I have one at the moment, could use him... its a crappy one so I'm not to fussed about cutting him up


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say Crimson Fists, because a) they hate orks and vice versa, and b) it would bait the people running Kantorguard lists at the moment


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Or we could just go with the good old whiolesome Ultramarines hate everyone on this board has.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Flesh done so far on three of the buggers  Two more to go!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, I've been a little busy the past few weeks, wedding plans, weekends away shooting and the remaining weekend spent in a drunken haze I'm still feeling the effects of, but, now the brush has been picked up.

Finished the first ork, took a while because of the mrs insistance on watching girls of the playboy mansion, and with all the knockers wobbling about I was pretty distracted... Anyhow, first ork finished!


















Next up? Another ork with a burberry vest.

Preview shows photos to be crap. I'll post some betters when I've done the next dude!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

You can't quite see the burburry dude atm, he's only about 2/3 of the way through and is the very back guy. This is so far anyhow for tonight, more over the weekend.


----------

